# HOCARS SuperBowl Show-epilog......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow slotters,
No snow in NY and Long Island at all.
There were 3 dealers that could not make it because they lived in MD and VA. Those tables were immediately filled by new dealers.
This show was the biggest and best I have held to date and it broke all attendance records. The doors opened at 7am to dealers for setup. At 8am when early admits came in the room was filled with 95% of the dealers set up already. At 9:30 am the line was forming in anticipation for the 10am opening. At 11am the line to get in was still wrapped around the hall towards the lobby of the hotel. I am sure others will tell of their experiences but all I can say is THANK YOU dealers and attendees! Bob Beers


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

had a great time. i was worried i wouldn't get out because of the snow, but we were done shoveling by 2:30 Saturday and by that evening, the highways were clear and I drove up that night. here's a couple pics of my haul...

--rick


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a great time also. I got there at 8:30 and there were already about 50 people inside. I found some of the cars I have been trying to get for a while and got fair prices also. When the floodgates opened at 10 it was PACKED! You could hardly move around. Nonetheless, I stayed till 12:30 making sure I didnt miss anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Ditto hear. That was awesome! Went there in search of the rel 6 AW tjets and left with a tote bag full of stuff. Boy was that tricky sneakin' in the house and into the slot cave.  Thanks to Bob and all others for your efforts. You guys make it happen.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Definitely a full house! P/u a set of AFXtras for IROC lane colors.
As usual, talked slots w/a lot of great people! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well ,Super Bowl Sunday show is over.There were over 400 people,not counting vendors and helpers.The show was outstanding.Bob has 3 shows a year,which are all good and well attended ,but there is nothing like this show.We started to set up at 6:45 .Small crowd at first.Dealers breaking each other's chops.8:00 Early floor rights started and it didn't slow down.I walked around quickly for a quick look.Everything was available.AFXtras,Atlas,Aurora,A/W,
Cox,Dash,Faller.Riggen's,Tomy and Tyco and everything I forgot.HO,1/32 AND 1/24.I didn't have enough time to look at everything.If I didn't have Kevin McEvoy and Carl Mendez to help run things I would have been swamped.Ten to ten we looked out the door and it was wild.All these grown men,some wifes and kids,who were not counted in attendance,waiting in line to get in.The next time I walked around it was 2:00.Kevin took pictures and I'll try to get them on.Great fun.If you haven't ben to a show,make it a requirement.that you get to the next one. Tom Stumpf


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I think above everything I had fun... Bob later told me that the Tom Stumpf "Parkinson" car sold out and $2,000.00 was raised and that made my day!
It's a pleasure interacting with tons of guys who have this common interest.
If you want to see the photos shoot me an email to [email protected] and I put some videos on youtube - "Superbowl Slot Car Show - Long Island 2010"


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL, When I saw that there was a video, I had to check it out. I thought it would be funny if i saw myself in the video. To my delight and horror, I saw myself more than once in video 3 and video 4. Once looking at Bob Beers NOS chassis selection and once talking to Alan Galinko with my friends.


----------

